# 2010 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 swaying issue



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I have replaced all four shocks and my truck still seems like it "floats" some at highway speeds. It's not a front to back thing, but a side to side. Nothing seems to be loose or worn in the front end. I am going to have it aligned this week just for piece of mind.
Any idea what might be causing this? 
Thanks in advance for any recommendations!


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Is this a new to you truck or a new problem on your long term truck? What tires are you running?


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I bought it brand new in 2010. It has 172,000 miles on it. I am running Michelin LTX MS2.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I have +\- 35,000 miles on the front tires. Could it be a tread separation issue?


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Sway bar bushings in good shape?

My 2003 Ford 4x4 had a side to side body roll. Replacing the bushings cured the problem. Not saying it's your problem, but it's an easy and cheap replacement.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

One of our family memebers had the same problem on his Dodge Ram 1500 Hemi 2wd once he clocked a few miles like you. I looked at it down in south Texas when we were all down there hunting a couple years ago. I can't remember what it took to fix it, but I do remember him having a heck of a time finding the rear shocks.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I am getting an alignment on it as we speak. I am having them look at the front suspension. I think your right Cclayton. That makes the most sense. I took one of the techs for a ride and could not get the truck to do it. We discussed the sway bar and bushing while he was in the truck. I will update when I get the word on what is causing this issue.


----------

